# Visualizer rendering for Sketchup - now free



## KevM (2 Apr 2015)

For anybody interested in rendering their Sketchup designs, the Visualizer extension/plug-in is now available free of charge. Apparently they're now focusing their efforts on a mobile product so Version 13 is their final release for desktop and they're releasing it free.

I was sure I read somebody's recommendation for Visualizer on this forum but I can't find it now, however at the 'new' price there's little to lose except your time.


----------



## houtslager (2 Apr 2015)

thanks for this tip, will give it a try out this weekend

K


----------



## Brentingby (2 Apr 2015)

It is interesting but very limited in scope. Still, it is free and easy to use.


----------



## Ghengis (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks for this


----------



## rovers63 (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks for this


----------

